# Lefroy brooks shower valve



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

Next week I have to install my first one. Is there anything I need to know about the install thats different from usual. I checked it out today and everything looked pretty straight forward. I know it was expensive and the last thing I want to do is screw it up. Thanks.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I installed leroy brooks a shower valve , lol

Ive never seen or heard of lefroy brooks anything, good luck , take pic of the install


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

lol never heard of it either.

As long as you make sure you don't install the valve too far in the wall. Those extension kits are an arm and a leg!


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I just googled it and it came up as Lefroy Brooks?:thumbup:


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

File away a parts diagram, instructions on how to dis-assemble the valve and a list of all the companies who sell L. B. in your state. You'll need it in ten years. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

Heres some pix from that Lefroy Brooks valve. The customer wanted me to trim it out so they can "see" what its gonna look like.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

No water hammer arrestors on the water supplies???


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

let your customer know they get free parts for life on that valve. Not really free, they paid for it when they bought it ! but none the less...


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

.....full moon tonight?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

alexeusasda3244 said:


> The boys did not take offense, but the topic is likely girlish
> for a long time trying to lose weight
> would love to get help
> And then I want to cry every day, the light is not visible. I'm still young I'm 21
> ...


Bomber?


----------

